

"The Other White Meat" - an important trademark dilution case - grellas
http://www.pillsburylaw.com/index.cfm?pageid=34&itemid=39710

======
jgoewert
Ah.. this gives Think Geek's recent cease and desist more of a foundation. I
was thinking that it was a one-off misfiled lawsuit, but now I can see that it
is more of a full throttle front that they are going after everyone who is
blurring their brand whatsoever.

[http://www.thinkgeek.com/blog/2010/06/officially-our-
besteve...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/blog/2010/06/officially-our-bestever-
cease.html?icpg=pbfiasco)

I'm not really sure why they are fighting that hard for the branding, since
they are considering pitching it anyhow.

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gkivmxUJg5...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gkivmxUJg5eiM9jcs7HzKgVEXKawD9G8LGMG0)

~~~
el_chapitan
> I'm not really sure why they are fighting that hard for the branding, since
> they are considering pitching it anyhow.

Because the moment you stop protecting the trademark, it becomes worthless. So
long as you're only considering letting it go, you really should protect it.
Cease and Disist letters are pretty cheap to produce, and are pretty effective
for their cost. My guess is you won't see them litigating a whole lot to
protect it until they decide whether or not they're going to keep it.

